# Battlestar Galactica - Lay Down Your Burdens - 3/3/2006



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

OMG. It's soooo good again! So much was happening. And Dean Stockwell! Rock! I am very much looking forward to and also dreading next week's season finalé!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Agreed on all points, IndyJones. I really liked this episode, too. BSG is tied with Lost as my favorite show, and this episode just reinforced that. I thought the music underscoring everything in the first part of the show was a bit unusual for the series, and I'm not sure if it worked for me. I also wasn't quite sure why so much faith was put in Sharon all of a sudden, but apart from those minor points I thought it was very well done. I'm already anticipating the withdrawal I'll be in after next week's season finale.

Also, I'm pretty convinced Duala is a spylon, now. Did you notice her reaction when talking at the lockers - she hears "and the Cylons will never find [the new planet]" and the camera just kind of lingers on her as she smirks to herself. Then again, maybe I'm misreading it.

Now, with Dean Stockwell involved, maybe their next leap really will be the leap ho.... never mind. Oh boy.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Now THAT'S how you do a good sci fi show.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

danterner said:


> Agreed on all points, IndyJones. I really liked this episode, too. BSG is tied with Lost as my favorite show, and this episode just reinforced that. I thought the music underscoring everything in the first part of the show was a bit unusual for the series, and I'm not sure if it worked for me.
> 
> .


it really worked for me. I Have never had any problem with any music on this show. I know some of you had an issue with the music when Cain showed up but that was ok with me.

I am also looking forward to/ dreading next weeks episode. i wonder how long until the new season starts or how long until the new dvds come out.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

another thing about the raptor that jumped into the moutian. I wonder if they are still alive in there since they transopder is still working.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

Good buildup to the finale next week. I knew the finale had to be soon, but didn't realize it was so soon.

Funny thing I noticed: It was either Roslin or Baltar who tried to dismiss the new found planet as a permanent home by saying only 20% of it was habitable. Since 75% of earth is covered by water and you account for deserts and other inhabitable terrain, that would make it a pretty close match to Earth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

xtopher_66 said:


> Funny thing I noticed: It was either Roslin or Baltar who tried to dismiss the new found planet as a permanent home by saying only 20% of it was habitable. Since 75% of earth is covered by water and you account for deserts and other inhabitable terrain, that would make it a pretty close match to Earth.


They may have meant 20% of the actual landmass...


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They may have meant 20% of the actual landmass...


That is how I took it. But for only 50,000 people 20% should be fine.

Emily


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

emandbri said:


> That is how I took it. But for only 50,000 people 20% should be fine.
> 
> Emily


For a while. But if it's "permanent" then the populous really can't expand to the billions it once was.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> For a while. But if it's "permanent" then the populous really can't expand to the billions it once was.


Look at China.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Look at China.


How many billion*s* does it have?


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

a question my wife asked. How come they are only going to Caprica(sp?) to save people. aren't there 11 other planets that were also attacked? Or did we both miss something like. the 12 colonies were on the same planet and only the 13th (Earth) had moved to another planet.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> a question my wife asked. How come they are only going to Caprica(sp?) to save people. aren't there 11 other planets that were also attacked? Or did we both miss something like. the 12 colonies were on the same planet and only the 13th (Earth) had moved to another planet.


There are 11 other planets, but they only know of survivors on Caprica.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

see thats what we thought. just wanted to make sure.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> How many billion*s* does it have?


Right now, 1.3 billion.

9.3 million square kilometers -- about the same area as the US.

There's about 148 million square kilometers of land mass on the planet. So China represents about 6.3% of that.

India has only 2.9 million square kilometers of land and just over a billion people live there. That's less than 2% of the planets land mass.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Right now, 1.3 billion.
> 
> 9.3 million square kilometers -- about the same area as the US.
> 
> ...


And how big is the new planet compared to Earth?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Anyone watch the preview and think



Spoiler



"Al" the priest is a Cylon?



Or just me?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Pretty good episode, but the whole "let's go back to Caprica and rescue the survivors" really came out of no where. The thing that was so good about the 1st season was that everything was perfectly led up to....the 2nd season hasn't really been that good, in that respect. 

The music in the first half of the show....the strumming guitar....was horrible. I mean, really cheese ball. They used that same sort of music on another episode, and I hated it then as well.

I don't really understand where they are going with the whole Chief subplot, and, again, it's kinda out of no where. I don't watch the previews, so maybe they gave some insight, but still...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> ...Also, I'm pretty convinced Duala is a spylon, now. Did you notice her reaction when talking at the lockers - she hears "and the Cylons will never find [the new planet]" and the camera just kind of lingers on her as she smirks to herself. Then again, maybe I'm misreading it...


That was my thought at first, too, but then I realized that, if Baltar knows (and, therefore, Six), then the Cylons would know, too, right?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Great episode... I jumped when the "To Be Continued... " popped up. I knew that it was a two-parter, but it just went by so quickly. There was a lot going on in this episode and it was all good. The music, as others have pointed out, was extremely out of place. They've used similar music in the series before and whenever they do, it pulls me out of the story. It just didn't fit.

Is there any chance that the Chief is actually a Cylon? I doubt it, but add another vote for the priest to be one.

From the previews it looks like


Spoiler



Baltar wins the election and orders the fleet to stay on the planet


. That should prove to be interesting.

I can't believe we're at the season finale already. When does season 3 start up? At least I have the reruns on UHD to keep my BSG fix going until they new ones come back.


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

mrmike said:


> Anyone watch the preview and think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was a hologram.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Loved the episode, hated that music during the first 10 minutes. It was driving me crazy.

Does anyone think Starbuck and co. will meet up with rebel Sharon and Six on Caprica? They seem to be setting things up for Chief/Sharon and Six/Baltar reunions. Lucky Chief, there are enough Sharons for everyone.

I thought it was strange that during the debate about the planet the president didn't mention that they probably have spylons in the fleet, which would ultimately compromise the secrecy of the planet. Once the Cylons found it, it would be bye bye colony, since they couldn't jump away. They would pretty much be guaranteeing their destruction by settling there. If they found Earth they would have the same problem, but the president could argue that by then they might have a better way to detect spylons.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

mrmike said:


> Anyone watch the preview and think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just you.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

7thton said:


> The music in the first half of the show....the strumming guitar....was horrible. I mean, really cheese ball. They used that same sort of music on another episode, and I hated it then as well.


+1


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

mrmike said:


> Anyone watch the preview and think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thought crossed my mind as well.



Spoiler



Especially since he used the same line on the chief that Six used on Baltar in the mini-series...


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

man the chief really gets screwed over in this show. Never a dull moment for him.

definitly a lot of balls in the air. Interesting to see where they land (or wind up in a mountian).


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

So nice to have multiple stories going on. I had to really pay attention again, which was missing from other episodes which I shall not name. . . 

Yeah, the Sharon wires in my arm thing was a little hokey, again. . . . 

I do believe that Raptor will come back in another episode, perhaps as Spylons during Season 3?

I also think it is time we find out another Spylon. It would really give us something to do, going back and revisiting the episodes to "understand" them in a new light.

I think I'm ready to start watching live time again


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok, so this is a bit off topic but as much as I enjoy BSG, which I do, I am finding it harder and harder to beleive that they cant detect cylons.


1. Backs glow during whoopy - must be some LEDs in there or something
2. Doc says Sharon's plumbing is all wrong when giving birth
3. Sharon can plug her arm into computers..hmmmmmm

Just a growing pet peeve as more of the 12 models show themselves


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

Man, the whole time Starbuck was saying hello I was screaming (on the inside) for them to get moving, they were also making WAY to much noise while walking through the woods. Whenever you are on maneuvers like that it is all hand signals only. Knew that the Cylons were just waiting for them to get together so they could get them all. Have to wonder though at the good fortune of the Rebels and the Rescue team finding each other so quickly though. The Cylons were probably pushing them together but it still seemed pretty convenient for all involved. Have a feeling though that C-Sharon and C-6 will somehow save the day for the rescue team. 

Wish they could have used the time with Sharon in the briefing room to explain how her body can interface with a computer. Have to also wonder if Sharon somehow caused the one Raider to go off course. 

Boy, that chief sure has a BIG mouth, when the camera was showing Caley's perspective his mouth took up the whole screen. 

Next episode should be really good. 

Have a question though, are all the past Podcasts still available? Would like to listen to them all during the break until Season 3. 

Mitch

ETA: Oh, and I almost forgot. That last debate was very biased against Roslin. The most important question and they save it for last. Then when Roslin gets to respond she is cut off and not allowed a chance to respond to Baltar after he cuts her off. Then at the end of the debate they interview Baltars campaign manager and nobody from Roslins camp (they were all with her). Really hate it when the media deliberately manipulates politics like that.


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

nedthelab said:


> 2. Doc says Sharon's plumbing is all wrong when giving birth


He didn't say it was all wrong, he just could not understand why they did not update the plumbing to make it easier to give birth.

Mitch


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> Does anyone think Starbuck and co. will meet up with rebel Sharon and Six on Caprica? They seem to be setting things up for Chief/Sharon and Six/Baltar reunions. Lucky Chief, there are enough Sharons for everyone.


I felt that was the whole reason (in the mind of the writers) for going back to Caprica. They'll get Caprica6, but something will probably happen to prevent the new Caprica Boomer from coming back (else deal with two Boomers in the fleet).

-Mike


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Zen98031 said:


> He didn't say it was all wrong, he just could not understand why they did not update the plumbing to make it easier to give birth.


Right, and the obvious answer would be, "Doctor, if they had done that then it would be too easy to detect them."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mike Farrington said:


> (else deal with two Boomers in the fleet)


You got a problem with that?


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

Mike Farrington said:


> I felt that was the whole reason (in the mind of the writers) for going back to Caprica. They'll get Caprica6, but something will probably happen to prevent the new Caprica Boomer from coming back (else deal with two Boomers in the fleet).
> 
> -Mike


Just thought of something, if they do get Caprica6 it is really going to screw things up for Baltar.

Mitch


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nedthelab said:


> Sharon can plug her arm into computers


Yeah, I just don't get how she can plug a wire from her arm into computers yet have that ability invisible to detection...


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> Loved the episode, hated that music during the first 10 minutes. It was driving me crazy.
> 
> Does anyone think Starbuck and co. will meet up with rebel Sharon and Six on Caprica? They seem to be setting things up for Chief/Sharon and Six/Baltar reunions. Lucky Chief, there are enough Sharons for everyone.
> 
> I thought it was strange that during the debate about the planet the president didn't mention that they probably have spylons in the fleet, which would ultimately compromise the secrecy of the planet. Once the Cylons found it, it would be bye bye colony, since they couldn't jump away. They would pretty much be guaranteeing their destruction by settling there. If they found Earth they would have the same problem, but the president could argue that by then they might have a better way to detect spylons.


That is the problem I had with the whole debate. Anyone with a half a brain would know that there are spylons in the fleet and that would comprimise the location of the new planet. I did not see the chief thing coming at all it was nice to see dean stockwell he did a good job. I still think it is silly that adama would risk a good portion of his raptors and piliots to save a few people.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, I just don't get how she can plug a wire from her arm into computers yet have that ability invisible to detection...


here download this file and play it.
http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/downloads/podcast/mp3/209/bsg_ep209_FULL.mp3


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I got the impression for a second that the fight on Caprica was between someone else and not the rescuers/rebellion. Like it would be CapricaBoomer and Caprica6 vs. the other Cylons.

J


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vikingguy said:


> That is the problem I had with the whole debate. Anyone with a half a brain would know that there are spylons in the fleet and that would compromise the location of the new planet.


Only if the Spylons can get away from the planet, find the Cylons, and report back to them...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

warrenevans said:


> here download this file and play it


Since you know the answer is in there, can you summarize the relevant part?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Was another "new" scene inserted into the "Previously on Battlestar Galactica" recaps? I don't recall "previously" seeing the scene with Lee and Dualla where he tells her he's just leaving to a new ship, not leaving her. Did I miss it when that scene originally played, or is this another bit of revisionist history, like the inserted scene of Adama promoting the Pegasus engineer to Pegasus commander?

Even if the scene was not new, what was the purpose of showing it in the recaps? Did Lee and Dualla even have any scenes together in the new episode? The camera seemed to linger on Lee's picture in Dualla's locker, but that was it. So what's the point of reminding us that these two are a "couple" during the recap? Signs and portents???

On a second note, I did not notice the music at ALL in the first half, but I was _blown_ away by the stark contrast in demeanor between Tyrol's priest and in Roslyn's priestess ... They must not have attended the same seminary!



PJO1966 said:


> From the previews it looks like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


But ... didn't the previews also show Roslyn saying to someone ... 


Spoiler



"Baltar is collaborating with the cylons". If Baltar wins the election and Roslyn can prove her claim, I'm sure this would set up some type of impeachment or maybe even Adama would have to step in to remove Baltar from office to ensure the safety of the fleet. Just speculation ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Even if the scene was not new, what was the purpose of showing it in the recaps?


Probably to remind us that Lee is on Pegasus now. Which I forgot anyway, during Starbuck's briefing.


drew2k said:


> But ... didn't the previews also show Roslyn saying to someone ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The problem is,


Spoiler



she can't prove her claim. It's just what she remembers, while dying in a drug-induced haze. So it'll be he said, she said while dying in a drug-induced haze.

But you can bet your sweet bippy Admiral "Puppy-Eyes" Adama will believe her!


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just finished watching Final Cut on Bell Expressvu. I didn't realize how much I missed the original music.
I've had the opportunity to see BG on Bell using a 3100 ird (same as the DN 301), Dishnetwork on a 301 & DirecTV with an R10 (I live near the U.S./Canada border & know people in the States). The PQ on SciFi must be really compressed. Bell is so much better on my 120" pj. Is this the same for everybody, or is there a problem with the ird setups I've seen? Is cable pq better than satellite?
I see SciFi is broadcasting BG from 10am to 4pm tomorrow. Might have to call in sick!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The problem is,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is totally a stretch, but 


Spoiler



Maybe Caprica-Six returns to Galactica with Starbuck and somehow corroborates Roslyn's claim? But you're right, even without proof, Adama will back her 100% ...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Topher5000 said:


> I just finished watching Final Cut on Bell Expressvu. I didn't realize how much I missed the original music.
> I've had the opportunity to see BG on Bell using a 3100 ird (same as the DN 301), Dishnetwork on a 301 & DirecTV with an R10 (I live near the U.S./Canada border & know people in the States). The PQ on SciFi must be really compressed. Bell is so much better on my 120" pj. Is this the same for everybody, or is there a problem with the ird setups I've seen? Is cable pq better than satellite?
> I see SciFi is broadcasting BG from 10am to 4pm tomorrow. Might have to call in sick!


WTF?


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

IndyJones1023, just wondering if the picture quality is a problem on my end, or if the channel's really compressed.
How do you get your TV? Sat or cable? Are you happy with the PQ?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

warrenevans said:


> here download this file and play it.
> http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/downloads/podcast/mp3/209/bsg_ep209_FULL.mp3


So where in the recording do they talk about Sharon's wiring? I don't want to waste time listening to all 44 minutes.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have DirecTV and the picture quality certainly isn't stellar. But knowing that going into it, it's fine enough. I get my HD OTA, so I don't have the opportunity to see the re-runs on Universal HD.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Topher5000 said:


> I just finished watching Final Cut on Bell Expressvu. I didn't realize how much I missed the original music.
> I've had the opportunity to see BG on Bell using a 3100 ird (same as the DN 301), Dishnetwork on a 301 & DirecTV with an R10 (I live near the U.S./Canada border & know people in the States). The PQ on SciFi must be really compressed. Bell is so much better on my 120" pj. Is this the same for everybody, or is there a problem with the ird setups I've seen? Is cable pq better than satellite?
> I see SciFi is broadcasting BG from 10am to 4pm tomorrow. Might have to call in sick!


For at least the last several months or so the picture quality on SciFi via DirecTV has been the worst of anything I've seen anywhere. For whatever reason the commercials generally don't look as bad, only the programs. I suspect it has more to do with the overall dark nature of much of the video during the show... darker areas just never compressing well enough not to end up with noticable blocking.


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

The raptors got all of their jump coordinates from Sharon..maybe Sharon deliberately (or even "unconsciously") sent the lone raptor to the habitable planet.

Why? 'Cause the Cylons have a plan...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

dswallow said:



> For at least the last several months or so the picture quality on SciFi via DirecTV has been the worst of anything I've seen anywhere. For whatever reason the commercials generally don't look as bad, only the programs. I suspect it has more to do with the overall dark nature of much of the video during the show... darker areas just never compressing well enough not to end up with noticable blocking.


Over in AVI Forum the teckies note that DTV does NOT offer true HDTV; they downconvert and compress the picture. It's a BIG issue.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Off-topic, but Ron Moore is a real ass in the podcasts. While informing and entertaining, I sure do find myself shaking my head at him sometimes.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

jradford said:


> Off-topic, but Ron Moore is a real ass in the podcasts. While informing and entertaining, I sure do find myself shaking my head at him sometimes.


I'm too lazy to listen to the podcasts - any good examples?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> Over in AVI Forum the teckies note that DTV does NOT offer true HDTV; they downconvert and compress the picture. It's a BIG issue.


I was talking about SciFi channel; that has nothing to do with HD.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Crrink said:


> I'm too lazy to listen to the podcasts - any good examples?


He is always complaining about the "whining" by the fans. He just kind of comes off as one of those guys that says "I don't care what someone says on a messageboard, i don't read those, I'm above those," but then always seems to know what people are complaining about and to harp on it in his podcasts. It's odd, and I've done a poor job explaining it. A couple weeks ago, he and his wife did a very obnoxious little skit basically making fun of people that found the sound of a lawnmower in the background to be annoying.

Other than that, I find the podcasts to be great.


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

I liked it, I loved it, I want some more of it!

This show is SO much better when they don't focus on one person or event.



> Was another "new" scene inserted into the "Previously on Battlestar Galactica" recaps? I don't recall "previously" seeing the scene with Lee and Dualla where he tells her he's just leaving to a new ship, not leaving her.


Yes! And it's a little annoying. I frequently FF through the "previously on", but now I have to watch it so I don't miss something. That was NOT "previously on"! 

John


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

dswallow said:


> For at least the last several months or so the picture quality on SciFi via DirecTV has been the worst of anything I've seen anywhere. For whatever reason the commercials generally don't look as bad, only the programs. I suspect it has more to do with the overall dark nature of much of the video during the show... darker areas just never compressing well enough not to end up with noticable blocking.


Hmm, I hadn't noticed it being any better or worse the lately. I watch on an Infocus X1 projector w/72" screen. For me, local PBS stations off of DirecTV seem to have the worst PQ, mostly a soft image.

Back to the ep, I dunno, I found this episode to be one of the weaker ones this season. Perhaps it's that I'm not much into the politics on the show. I figured I'd have to watch it since I'd probably be wondering what happened in this ep if I skipped it and then saw the finale.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Surprised nobody has mentioned how disturbing it was at the beginning when Chief was beating the sh!t out of Cally. That was pretty intense. I thought she was dead for a bit.

Despite the fact that Sharon seems to be cooperating, I'm not sure I'd trust her. She didn't even know she was a Spylon and her internal "programming" took over and she shot Adama. What makes them think something similar isn't going to happen again?


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> So where in the recording do they talk about Sharon's wiring? I don't want to waste time listening to all 44 minutes.


32:07-32:50, and 33:10-35:10

Though, IMO, he doesnt offer any satisfactory explanation of how the cylons can emulate humans down to the molecular level, and also hide any evidence of fiber-optic connectivity. He just kind of says, because they can.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Despite the fact that Sharon seems to be cooperating, I'm not sure I'd trust her. She didn't even know she was a Spylon and her internal "programming" took over and she shot Adama. What makes them think something similar isn't going to happen again?


That was a different Sharon (formerly Galactica-Boomer, now Caprica-Boomer).

Based on what was shown in Season 1, the Sharon who is helping them now (formerly Caprica-Boomer, then Galactica-Boomer, now Caprica-Boomer -- crap...too confusing), has always known that she's a cylon. She knew enough about the other Boomer's life (and obviously, Helo's feelings for her) that she was able to convincingly seduce Helo on Caprica, but she also had communications with the other cylons, so she wasn't fully out of the loop.

All that said, I still wouldn't trust her.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Did Adama and the prez even discuss the possibility that supposedly losing her robochild may make Sharon less trustworthy?


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Since you know the answer is in there, can you summarize the relevant part?


No sorry me enlish r not good. (joke)

I have a hard time explaning things.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

questfortruth said:


> The raptors got all of their jump coordinates from Sharon..maybe Sharon deliberately (or even "unconsciously") sent the lone raptor to the habitable planet.
> 
> Why? 'Cause the Cylons have a plan...


I think Sharon enables the jump drives she doesn't make the coordinates. I think that because when the one ship got lost the navigator said to the pilot that she gave him the coordinates.

J


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

jradford said:


> He is always complaining about the "whining" by the fans. He just kind of comes off as one of those guys that says "I don't care what someone says on a messageboard, i don't read those, I'm above those," but then always seems to know what people are complaining about and to harp on it in his podcasts. It's odd, and I've done a poor job explaining it. A couple weeks ago, he and his wife did a very obnoxious little skit basically making fun of people that found the sound of a lawnmower in the background to be annoying.
> 
> Other than that, I find the podcasts to be great.


Hm, sounds like a jerk.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Only if the Spylons can get away from the planet, find the Cylons, and report back to them...


Or they send a message from one of the battle stars or other ships in the fleet. They are only 9 cylon FTL jumps from caprica so the cylons would most likely find them on thier own even if a spylon did not rat them out The writers did not plan out anything and it is showing this half season.

Yep lets waste a good portion of the raptors and more importantly piliots to save 20-30 people who may already be dead. Lets trust sharon who they have under constant guard and is really pissed they killed her baby not to screw them over once they reach caprica. If the mission is a failure hmm what do they loose a bunch of valuable raptors 20 piliots including 2 of thier best ones and an invaluable information source in sharon. Yep risking all that is totally worth the small chance of rescueing 20-30 people.

In the offseason I hope the people running the show draw up the story line from here till the end so they have an idea were it is going and how to get there. This is why babylon 5 is the much superior show MJS mapped out the history of his universe a 1000 years in each direction before he started the show. Every thing came together beautifully because of that fact. Season 2.5 has been a complete failure IMO with strange out of the blue character turns and massive plot holes you could drive a base star through. I just hope they don't do something drastic just to shock the fans like making adama or baltar a cyclon.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Didn't Sharon have to hook up to the computer when Galactica had the Cylon virus? I thought she helped them at that time to shut down the computers on the Galactica and reboot the system.
They made a point in showing how Helo kept referring to a talk they had when they started the mission. Like they had hashed out all the pros and cons of helping rescue the Caprica people. I think it was the writers way of saying it happened but we figure you can accept it without the 10 minutes of dialogue.
Also it seemed Sharon was connecting with the Cylon organic computer. Almost like it knew by instinct how to make longer more precise jumps back to Caprica. Sharon was just making it boot up and starting its program. Kind of using Sharon as an interface between the humans and cylon technology. Hope that makes sense. This makes more sense when you understand that the cylons can make longer more precise jumps then the humans.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jradford said:


> He is always complaining about the "whining" by the fans. He just kind of comes off as one of those guys that says "I don't care what someone says on a messageboard, i don't read those, I'm above those," but then always seems to know what people are complaining about and to harp on it in his podcasts. It's odd, and I've done a poor job explaining it. A couple weeks ago, he and his wife did a very obnoxious little skit basically making fun of people that found the sound of a lawnmower in the background to be annoying.
> 
> Other than that, I find the podcasts to be great.


I have listened to every podcast done by him and he has never said that he does not look at the message boards at all. In fact I have heard the exact opposite from him, he will look when he gets a chance. He tries to update his blog when time permits but with his schedule sometimes it is hard. I do not see him coming off as whining. I feel his feeling are that his is trying to give something back to the fans and if they have to put up with some extra noise so be it. I am occasionally irritated by the backgroud sound that go on during the podcasts but there really is nothing going to be accomplished by people whining on the message boards about it. He did the podcasts from his old home and that was outside a high traffic area with many things going on that are everyday real life noises. He has since moved and the last podcast was free of all the noises people have been complaining about.

I thought the little skit he and his wife did was funny and did bring up how asinine it was for people to complain about noise he has no control over. I guess people would like him to do the podcast in the middle of the night so no one on the internet would be bothered by sounds and the only person inconvenienced by it all was him. I for one am just grateful we get to hear some of the thoughts that went into making one of the best series on TV and if in order for me to hear that everyweek I have to put up with a screaming kid or a lawnmower so be it, I think I will live. There are not many producers/writers out there doing something like this everyweek with their show so I hope people just shut up and don't ruin a great thing.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Zen98031 said:


> Boy, that chief sure has a BIG mouth, when the camera was showing Caley's perspective his mouth took up the whole screen.


No kidding! One funny thing to me was how much he looked like a Swedish cartoon character named "Socker-Conny" (Sugar Conny) in that one shot:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Despite the fact that Sharon seems to be cooperating, I'm not sure I'd trust her. She didn't even know she was a Spylon and her internal "programming" took over and she shot Adama. What makes them think something similar isn't going to happen again?


I'd be less concerned about internal programming and more a conscious choice to betray the humans. Her motivation to be with them and protect them - her baby - is now gone. That leaves her feelings towards Helo as the only factor keeping her there. And the loss of a child is not easy...

It may be tempting for her to run home in her grief.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, this was a really flawed episode that was nonetheless very good. I found the music during the opening sequences really distracting and silly. Cheeseball stuff you'd see on other science fiction shows.

The political debate was silly. As is the animosity between baltar and the president. Why didn't he pull the trump card, you know, the whole "she was injected with cylon blood" thing. The debate over colonizing the planet made little sense. Not only because of cylons but because even if they are going to colonize it, they should take baby steps and plan things out instead of jumping to conclusions like Baltar.

The six in baltar's head seemed a little off this episode.

Agreed that we have now discovered a new cylon model with the conversation between lee and the slutty chick.

Dean Stockwell was really great in this episode. I barely recognized him.

The stuff on caprica is starting to get interesting. I'm thinking now about what would happen if galactica sharon comes back to Galactica. Two sharons, a love quadrangle, would she be assassinated again? All interesting questions.

There was an indeterminate time between last week and this week again. At least several months I'd say, since it would be odd for someone to announce their candidacy for president and then shortly after that be in a debate.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

How long have we known that the Chief has ben having reoccurring nightmares? Did the writers just throw that in there this week?

I think the president's new assistant is kinda hot.

I just don't see how Helo could/would ever be accepted back among the rank and file members of the crew. He's made no secret that his love for a Cylon is more important than his Galactica duties. I can't believe he hasn't been accidentally killed on purpose by now.

Adama and Roslyn being lovey-dovey seems wrong.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

flyers088 said:


> I for one am just grateful we get to hear some of the thoughts that went into making one of the best series on TV and if in order for me to hear that everyweek I have to put up with a screaming kid or a lawnmower so be it, I think I will live. There are not many producers/writers out there doing something like this everyweek with their show so I hope people just shut up and don't ruin a great thing.


If he says he reads his boards, my bad, I missed that. I didn't listen to any of the podcasts from the past seasons, but have listened to all the ones from season 2.5. In the last one, I thought he said something more in line with my comment, but I definitely could be wrong.

As for your quoted text above: I TOTALLY agree!! I think we are extremely lucky to get an insiders view every week. If you look back on my post you'll see that I was not complaining about the background noise. I'm complaining about HIM spending 5 minutes of every podcasts reacting to the people that complain about the background noise. And then doing a skit to address the issue.

As a casual listener, it sometimes feels like I'm in the middle of a grade school spat between Ron Moore and the people who whine on his message boards. IMO, it makes him look like an ass.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jwjody said:


> I think Sharon enables the jump drives she doesn't make the coordinates. I think that because when the one ship got lost the navigator said to the pilot that she gave him the coordinates.


I think Sharon must have been providing coordinates. First because the dialog prior to the initial jump implied that she was, and second they only had the one heavy raptor FTL drive. Conceivably that could have been retrofitted into one Raptor, but not all 20 or so that they were taking.

It seems to me that they were saying that the limiting factor on the distance a Raptor can jump is not the FTL drive itself, but the computing ability to calculate the necessary information to control the drive. So with a Cylon computer doing the jump calculations a Raptor could jump farther without any changes to the FTL hardware.

Presumably the same would be true for why Base Ships can jump further than Battlestars; better computers to give control the FTL drives.

Hmm, maybe that is why Galactica always has to calculate the FTL "coordinates" for the fleet. Maybe they are not simple coordinates, but rather control data for the FTL drives, which is needed because the fleet is making longer jumps than the onboard computers of most of the civilian ships are designed to calculate...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Hmm, maybe that is why Galactica always has to calculate the FTL "coordinates" for the fleet. Maybe they are not simple coordinates, but rather control data for the FTL drives, which is needed because the fleet is making longer jumps than the onboard computers of most of the civilian ships are designed to calculate...


_Travelling through hyperspace isn't like dusting crops, boy. Without precise calculations we'd fly right through a star, or bounce too close to a supernova, and that would end your trip real quick, wouldn't it?_


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Why didn't he pull the trump card, you know, the whole "she was injected with cylon blood" thing.


Because it was his idea. Wasn't it?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

danieljanderson said:


> Because it was his idea. Wasn't it?


Yeah. And? He was willing to save her life with it but is uncomfortable at the thought of her continuing to be president because there is no telling what the side effects are. As a scientist he is interested in the effects, but as a leader he thinks it is too much of a security risk. etc.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> How long have we known that the Chief has ben having reoccurring nightmares? Did the writers just throw that in there this week?
> .


Yeah, I think they threw in the nightmares. But they did have him wondering if he was a Cylon when Sharon shot Adama, and started counting up all the ways he'd helped her so far.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> I'm complaining about HIM spending 5 minutes of every podcasts reacting to the people that complain about the background noise. And then doing a skit to address the issue.


He hasn't spent even close to 5 minutes combined in all the podcasts to talk about the complaints.

I loved the skit, made me laugh out loud. 

- Honey, are you done with the podcast yet? The maid, the gardener, the dogs and the kids are all waiting, and I need to unmuzzle and untie the children.

- No, the children can remain restrained until further notice, and send the garderner and the maid upon their way... and release the hounds and chase them off the property as soon as possible.

- Well, let us know when you're done with your podcast, I know it's the most important thing of all.

- Yes it is, we don't want to disappoint the fans.



That took all of 25 seconds, by the way, out of a 43:11 long podcast.


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

Moore takes time out of his busy schedule to do these podcasts for FREE- and solely for the benefit of the fans- and people are complaining?

Makes you wonder if humanity deserves to survive, after all...


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

getbak said:


> _Travelling through hyperspace isn't like dusting crops, boy. Without precise calculations we'd fly right through a star, or bounce too close to a supernova, and that would end your trip real quick, wouldn't it?_


If I were in the smuggling business, I'd have the nav. computer continuously calculating a safe 'bug out' jump in the background just for emergencies.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Zen98031 said:


> He didn't say it was all wrong, he just could not understand why they did not update the plumbing to make it easier to give birth.
> 
> Mitch


Something to look for as a difference between them and humans


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Well, cylons WANT to be as human as possible, as I understand it. That would be another reason not to try and improve it.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

MickeS said:


> He hasn't spent even close to 5 minutes combined in all the podcasts to talk about the complaints.
> 
> I loved the skit, made me laugh out loud.
> 
> ...


I thought it made him out to be really arrogant. Oh well. Like I've said before, I completely agree that is ridiculous for fans to complain about a dog barking or a "beep" in the podcast, but I think it's also ridiculous for him to react to them publicly.

Yes, 5 minutes was an overstatement. But 30 seconds was enough to find it annoying and childish.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

Hersheytx said:


> Didn't Sharon have to hook up to the computer when Galactica had the Cylon virus? I thought she helped them at that time to shut down the computers on the Galactica and reboot the system.


I think you're right. Didn't they also show a brief clip of this during one of the recent "Previously On" clips?

-Bruce


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Well, just because they showed a clip on the "previously on" doesn't mean it was ACTUALLY previously on, as we've learned.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Mike Farrington said:


> I felt that was the whole reason (in the mind of the writers) for going back to Caprica. They'll get Caprica6, but something will probably happen to prevent the new Caprica Boomer from coming back (else deal with two Boomers in the fleet).
> 
> -Mike


I agree. I see Caprica6 playing a large part in their rescue, in an attempt to see Baltar again. Now THAT's going to be fun, (if it happens.) Watching Baltar interact with Caprica6, while the 6 in his head is still there.

Also, in the podcast, this was brought up about the upcoming episode:


Spoiler



Moore and his wife tell us that they really took a big risk with this one. His wife goes on about how for 2 weeks she hated the episode, but that the more she thought about it, the more it grew on her and now she loves it. Moore claims that the viewer is either going to love it or hate it.

I've GOT to think they're talking about a new spylon that we're about to find out about. Did anyone else get a different vibe from that? WIth that shot of Duala in the last episode, I'm guessing it's her.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> So where in the recording do they talk about Sharon's wiring? I don't want to waste time listening to all 44 minutes.


it's frakkin' space man!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jradford said:


> Now THAT's going to be fun, (if it happens.) Watching Baltar interact with Caprica6, while the 6 in his head is still there.


Let's not forget the Baltar in 6's head...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So if Caprica-Six and Baltar were in the same room, would their imaginary friends be able to see each other?

(Which was a joke when I started typing it, but now I'm starting to wonder...)


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

A few things. 
- Agree with those who didn't like the music. One of the small but annoying nits I have with this show is that they can't seem to establish a consistent musical backdrop. It changes often and sometimes jarringly. Contrast that with shows like Alias or Lost, where the scoring is very familiar and tied to the mood of the show.

- If Caprica 6 does join up with Starbuck and return to Galactica, it'll make for an interesting problem. Obviously, she knows about Baltar's treachery, but she also loves him. She could go either way ... or he could push her one way or another.

- I switched from D* to cable about 3 months ago. The difference in PQ on standard def channels was startling. Much higher quality on cable and the difference widened when my local operator went to digital simulcast. I miss Tivo, but I don't miss the overly pixelated D* feed

- Do the Cylon's have any "hive mind" capabilities? IOW, can they communicate telepathically with other nearby Cylons? If so, will the hybrid baby eventually start "phoning home" to mama?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Kevdog said:


> - Do the Cylon's have any "hive mind" capabilities? IOW, can they communicate telepathically with other nearby Cylons? If so, will the hybrid baby eventually start "phoning home" to mama?


No hive mind. They just upload on death.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No hive mind. They just upload on death.


They've been a little inconsistent with that. There have been times when the only way information could have been passed is through some form of telepathy.

I think, sadly, this is yet another example of something they haven't really thought through.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They've been a little inconsistent with that. There have been times when the only way information could have been passed is through some form of telepathy.
> 
> I think, sadly, this is yet another example of something they haven't really thought through.


Well, no one on Caprica has telepathy, then.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

And, how does that uploading work anyway? If uploading is a physical phenomena, shouldn't it be detectable? 

What if the body was immediately incinerated by a nuclear bomb, can the "soul" still upload?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

If they killed the baby, whose body would the memories transfer to?


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

> *
> I thought it made him out to be really arrogant. Oh well. Like I've said before, I completely agree that is ridiculous for fans to complain about a dog barking or a "beep" in the podcast, but I think it's also ridiculous for him to react to them publicly.
> 
> Yes, 5 minutes was an overstatement. But 30 seconds was enough to find it annoying and childish.*


Oh let it go. As has already been said here, the podcasts are FREE. And I'm guessing Ron Moore is a pretty busy guy. Him mocking Internet losers complaining about a free service makes me like him all the more. Probably not fair, but I picture the whiners as the comic book guy from the Simpsons.

Worst. Podcast. Evar!


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Oh yeah... And it's pretty obvious they're setting us up for Dualla to be a spylon. Either that or we're being deliberately mislead with an unfortunate editing choice. That lingering shot couldn't have been any more obvious if they just made her spine glow.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Crrink said:


> Hm, sounds like a jerk.
> Thanks for the info.


Hahah.. Well, it's not like Ron Moore is OBLIGATED to do a podcast or material for director's/producer's commentary for DVDs. Although I missed a lot of the podcasts (partly because he said around beginning of season 2a that there would be spoilers and later he backed down), I'm still glad he's doing them. There aren't that many shows doing anything like this.

I remember when JMS of B5 participated in Usenet which was fairly unusual for the time.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

vikingguy said:


> In the offseason I hope the people running the show draw up the story line from here till the end so they have an idea were it is going and how to get there. This is why babylon 5 is the much superior show MJS mapped out the history of his universe a 1000 years in each direction before he started the show. Every thing came together beautifully because of that fact. Season 2.5 has been a complete failure IMO with strange out of the blue character turns and massive plot holes you could drive a base star through. I just hope they don't do something drastic just to shock the fans like making adama or baltar a cyclon.


I haven't listened to all the podcasts, but maybe they do have the whole story line figured out from beginning to end like B5. I wouldn't say B5 was surperior but it was neat how things did all fit together in the end.

The plot holes have been huge IMHO as well. I still can't believe that Adama and company can maintain that they're headed in the right direction towards Earth. I still can't figure out people haven't picked up on Baltar's odd behavior (when interacting w/Six). If I were in Adama's shoes, I wouldn't trust Sharon either and would probably want the baby killed.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

I, too, hope that the BSG writing crew have the whole thing plotted out to a logical conclusion with the ability to extend things out, if necessary. Babylon 5 has set a very high bar as far as plotting goes for me.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

EchoBravo said:


> Oh yeah... And it's pretty obvious they're setting us up for Dualla to be a spylon. Either that or we're being deliberately mislead with an unfortunate editing choice. That lingering shot couldn't have been any more obvious if they just made her spine glow.


Obviously there must be no overhead or other mirrors in Apollo's bunk area.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

VinceA said:


> I, too, hope that the BSG writing crew have the whole thing plotted out to a logical conclusion with the ability to extend things out, if necessary. Babylon 5 has set a very high bar as far as plotting goes for me.


I just came accross spoilers to the finale if true would prove with out a shadow of a doubt that moore has nothing planned out at all.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

vikingguy said:


> I just came accross spoilers to the finale if true would prove with out a shadow of a doubt that moore has nothing planned out at all.


So share the spoilerized spoilers and their source, if that doesn't incriminate you!_


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

These are major I warn you major spoilers if you click these links. I am warning you a head of time it details almost every major event in the finale. I warn you these spoilers may make some not very happy.

http://mboard.scifi.com/showflat.php?Cat=0&Board=BattlestarGalactica&Number=1667317&page=1&fpart=all

http://greycoupon.livejournal.com/3808.html#cutid1

If ya wanna discuss the spoilers we should make a new thread to do so as not to accidently ruin it for anyone else.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

It's pretty obvious from the podcasts they they DON'T have things plotted out very far in advance.

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but does anyone else think that the nuclear explosion made Baltar and Caprica 6's minds "melt together" during the upload, and that's why they both have "dual personalities" now?

EDIT: vikingguy, damn you... to click or not to click... hmmm... argh....


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

MickeS said:


> It's pretty obvious from the podcasts they they DON'T have things plotted out very far in advance.
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned, but does anyone else think that the nuclear explosion made Baltar and Caprica 6's minds "melt together" during the upload, and that's why they both have "dual personalities" now?
> 
> EDIT: vikingguy, damn you... to click or not to click... hmmm... argh....


The whole baltar and the explosion at his house is yet another example were the writers have backed themselves in a corner. If baltar is a cylon and that is why he survived then why did 6 have to show up to get him to betray everyone when they could of actived hidden programming like sharon. Why use 2 agents when 1 would do and double the chances of being found out before the cyclon attack. If baltar is not a cyclon how the hell did he survive that blast when six did not with her clearly superior cyclon body. It is things like this that show the lack of attention to detail.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> And, how does that uploading work anyway? If uploading is a physical phenomena, shouldn't it be detectable?
> 
> What if the body was immediately incinerated by a nuclear bomb, can the "soul" still upload?


Well, we don't really know *exactly* how it works. What we do know is that it's either instantaneous or "cached" (I prefer to think the latter) since even quick deaths like being blown up allow Cylons to resurrect. We also know that you have to be within a certain distance of a resurrection facility (either on a planet or a resurrection ship). I think that the cylons consciousness is continually streamed to the nearest resurrection facility so that no matter how sudden death happens, they are able to resurrect.

It would appear that no matter how suddenly or violently a Cylon dies, they can resurrect. I would surmise that the resurrection ship works like a mirrored drive of their mind, constantly up-to-date.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

vikingguy said:


> The whole baltar and the explosion at his house is yet another example were the writers have backed themselves in a corner. If baltar is a cylon and that is why he survived then why did 6 have to show up to get him to betray everyone when they could of actived hidden programming like sharon. Why use 2 agents when 1 would do and double the chances of being found out before the cyclon attack. If baltar is not a cyclon how the hell did he survive that blast when six did not with her clearly superior cyclon body. It is things like this that show the lack of attention to detail.


Assume that Baltar is not a cylon. Isn't it possible that Six's body shielded him from the blast? I would say that it is definitely possible. They were a long way from the blast, so other than the concussion and glass shards, I don't see that he would be exposed to anything else. Surely Six's body would have taken the brunt of the shock and glass.


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So if Caprica-Six and Baltar were in the same room, would their imaginary friends be able to see each other?
> 
> (Which was a joke when I started typing it, but now I'm starting to wonder...)


I could probably lose a lot of sleep trying to figure this one out 

I'd say "no," but the real Baltar and Six might not be able to distinguish between their imaginary friends, and the real person in front of them.

Hmmm...Baltar would probably end up as the meat in a Six sandwich...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Cue-Ball said:


> It would appear that no matter how suddenly or violently a Cylon dies, they can resurrect. I would surmise that the resurrection ship works like a mirrored drive of their mind, constantly up-to-date.


The reason I don't think this can be so, is because of the fear displayed by the Cylon when they're out of reach of a resurrection ship. No reason to be so fearful if all you're losing is a few days (or even a year).


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

vikingguy said:


> I just came accross spoilers to the finale if true would prove with out a shadow of a doubt that moore has nothing planned out at all.


OK so where are the spoilers?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

vertigo235, is that a joke, or did you really read that message, but not the two subsequent messages, where the links to the spoilers are?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, I read the spoilers. Kind of wish I hadn't. But it should be interesting to see if that's what actually happens.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

I read 'em, but I'm not spoilerphobic as the details are always in how the events play out. Guess I'll know how I feel about those (they're probably true) after 11:30pm Friday... I can appreciate wanting to try something different, but there's definitely the risk Moore claims there is.

I'm envisioning next week's BSG thread being _quite _ lengthy....


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Argh... I've decided to refuse to read those spoilers...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

No I didn't see those posts, crazy spoilers.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

questfortruth said:


> Hmmm...Baltar would probably end up as the meat in a Six sandwich...


Lucky bastard.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

questfortruth said:


> Hmmm...Baltar would probably end up as the meat in a Six sandwich...


Poor girls.


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Must...Not..Click..On..Spoilers...Arrggg.

Nope, not gonna do it. Nope. Well, maybe a little peak. Nope, not gonna do it...

John


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

J4yDubs said:


> Must...Not..Click..On..Spoilers...Arrggg.
> 
> Nope, not gonna do it. Nope. Well, maybe a little peak. Nope, not gonna do it...
> 
> John


Don't do it. The finale has to last you until the start of the next season.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

_I don't need no stinkin' spoilers! _

ANYway ... in the prior episode after the bomb blew up the cafe on Caprica, C-Boomer asked C-Six how long before Xena would be resurrected. SHe answered, "Well, there's a lot of bodies in the cafe, so at least 36 hours."

So ... why is that?? Does this imply that the physical body is needed so the memories can be unloaded? If so, how did Galactica-Boomer get reincarnated? Who got to her body on Galactica and how did the memories get to Caprica? What did I miss here???


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> So ... why is that?? Does this imply that the physical body is needed so the memories can be unloaded? If so, how did Galactica-Boomer get reincarnated? Who got to her body on Galactica and how did the memories get to Caprica? What did I miss here???


I think it means that they can only reincarnate one (or only a few) Spylon at a time, so there's a backlog when lots of them die.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it means that they can only reincarnate one (or only a few) Spylon at a time, so there's a backlog when lots of them die.


true like a frame relay dropping packets from queue.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it means that they can only reincarnate one (or only a few) Spylon at a time, so there's a backlog when lots of them die.


So weird then that the Reincarnation Ship seemed to have so many "chambers" with models ... the cylons apparently liked to have plenty of spare bodies, but are limited in how many memories can be transferred. Seems kind of contradictory, but I'll go with it until the next contradiction comes along ... Thanks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, I get the feeling that we put a lot more thought into this show than the crew in the production office do...


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Cue-Ball said:


> Assume that Baltar is not a cylon. Isn't it possible that Six's body shielded him from the blast?


Also note that Six was standing, while Baltar was kneeling. She was much more exposed to glass and debris from the blast than he was.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> Also note that Six was standing, while Baltar was kneeling. She was much more exposed to glass and debris from the blast than he was.


And her legs are SO very thick, it's PERFECTLY understandable that they could shield an ENTIRE grown man from a nuclear blast!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I always assumed the blast that killed Cap 6 was a different one then shown in the image of Baltar crouching down. That was a semi-far off blast and Baltar then walked and met Sharon at the Raptor.... A later blast was probably closer and took out the house and Cap 6.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I get the feeling that we put a lot more thought into this show than the crew in the production office do...


They probably get their workarounds for plot holes from some of the wild speculation in online forums.


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

drew2k said:


> So weird then that the Reincarnation Ship seemed to have so many "chambers" with models ... the cylons apparently liked to have plenty of spare bodies, but are limited in how many memories can be transferred. Seems kind of contradictory, but I'll go with it until the next contradiction comes along ... Thanks.


Ya gotta figure that transfering the entire "consciousness" of a cylon into a new body eats up a lot of bandwidth. The resurrection ship was probably like a server, in addition to a garage carrying the spare parts.

Personally, I like the idea that the cylons- for all their advancements- are still limited by their technology.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I get the feeling that we put a lot more thought into this show than the crew in the production office do...


I'm not reading the spoilers and will watch the finale for any surprizes full context, but I'm fast 'losing my religion' regarding a well thought out story arc and background for this show. A couple inconsistencies here and there would be OK, just reflecting a human propensity for mistakes overlooking myriad details, but systematic gaping plot or background consistency holes just to allow "Hey this would be neat!" plot twists wouldn't be OK. I'm gonna see the finale evidence in total first.

Detailed, imaginative and interesting background story fabric that's consistent, well thought out and expressed matter of factly as a story evolves is what characterizes really thought provoking written SF in my taste. I had thought that BSG might be such a show.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I think we're all spending a lot more time thinking through the Cylon resurrection concept than all the writers have devoted to date.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And her legs are SO very thick, it's PERFECTLY understandable that they could shield an ENTIRE grown man from a nuclear blast!


Being close to the ground reduces your surface area *and* exposes you to less blast. Why else does the military train its personnel to "go to ground" during mortar and other explosive attacks?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Boo! Sci-Fi is going to hold the Season 3 start until October!

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060308scifi01


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> The reason I don't think this can be so, is because of the fear displayed by the Cylon when they're out of reach of a resurrection ship.


Did they ever discuss that the resurrection ship has a range? That statement implies there are more of them, and that they only have a certain range, but I don't recall either being mentioned in the show (but it's possible I missed it).

-Mike


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Boo! Sci-Fi is going to hold the Season 3 start until October!
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060308scifi01


Wha?!?!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> Boo! Sci-Fi is going to hold the Season 3 start until October!
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060308scifi01


Not a bad thing, if it means there won't be a months-long gap in the middle of the season...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I think we're all spending a lot more time thinking through the Cylon resurrection concept than all the writers have devoted to date.


You're probably right. I don't even understand how they can "upload" or "download" without having anything in their body that's distinguishable from humans.


----------



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> Boo! Sci-Fi is going to hold the Season 3 start until October!
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060308scifi01


This is a perfect example of why shows like Lost have so many gaps between new episodes...

I don't mind waiting if it means I can catch a new show just about every week during the run.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

MickeS said:


> You're probably right. I don't even understand how they can "upload" or "download" without having anything in their body that's distinguishable from humans.


Obviously they are not indistinguishable from humans, they are just not EASILY distinguishable from humans.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

vikingguy said:


> If baltar is a cylon and that is why he survived then why did 6 have to show up to get him to betray everyone when they could of actived hidden programming like sharon.


6 & Caprica Boomer both believe that Baltar is human. If Baltar is a Cylon, then that means that not every model knows what all the other models look like.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

JPinAZ said:


> 6 & Caprica Boomer both believe that Baltar is human. If Baltar is a Cylon, then that means that not every model knows what all the other models look like.


Besides. If Baltar were Cylon, then why would they need to have 6 manipulate him to gain access to the defense systems. Seems silly.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Obviously they are not indistinguishable from humans, they are just not EASILY distinguishable from humans.


There must be a difference in blood chemistry, since Baltar's detector works. Do they have MRI or similar technology in the BG universe? That should instantly reveal a Cylon (extra bits for downloading and fiber-optic links). In fact, why didn't the autopsy of Sharon reveal the extra nervous-system bits in Sharon's arm? We know there was one, since there was a clearly visible y-incision in her chest when they used her corpse to dupe Dana Delaney's terrorist character.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> There must be a difference in blood chemistry, since Baltar's detector works. Do they have MRI or similar technology in the BG universe? That should instantly reveal a Cylon (extra bits for downloading and fiber-optic links). In fact, why didn't the autopsy of Sharon reveal the extra nervous-system bits in Sharon's arm? We know there was one, since there was a clearly visible y-incision in her chest when they used her corpse to dupe Dana Delaney's terrorist character.


There you go again.

Thinking.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not a bad thing, if it means there won't be a months-long gap in the middle of the season...


Agreed. I'm enjoying rewatching them on UHD without the break. Last week was "Pegasus" and next week is "Resurrection Ship". No gap. Lovely.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

marrone said:


> Did they ever discuss that the resurrection ship has a range? That statement implies there are more of them, and that they only have a certain range, but I don't recall either being mentioned in the show (but it's possible I missed it).
> 
> -Mike


I should have said resurrection "facility" instead of "ship". We do know that the Cylon technology has a limited range--that's why they had to send out a ship. Also, Leoban expressed his fear that he was out of range and thus could not upload and his consciousness would simply be annihilated.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

OT question...

What happened to Sebastian Spence's character? I just rewatched "Pegasus" and realized we hadn't seen him in a while. Did his character get offed somehow?


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

ethos42 said:


> This is a perfect example of why shows like Lost have so many gaps between new episodes...
> 
> I don't mind waiting if it means I can catch a new show just about every week during the run.


Yeah, but Sci Fi has been keeping the summers good with new episodes on SciFriday.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> OT question...
> 
> What happened to Sebastian Spence's character? I just rewatched "Pegasus" and realized we hadn't seen him in a while. Did his character get offed somehow?


Who's he?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Who's he?


He was a pegasus crew member... one of the first off the Raptor when Admiral Caine first came aboard Galactica. Imdb only has him listed for "Pegasus" & "Resurrection Ship". I don't remember his character dying... just wondering.

As for the actor, he was on First Wave.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I was hoping Sebastian Spence would become a regular character. He said like three words in "Pegasus", was listed in "Resurrection Ship" but I didn't see him. So what was up with that? Is he relegated to background now? Geez, he was the lead actor prior, in a damn good show.

Greg


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

gchance said:


> I was hoping Sebastian Spence would become a regular character. He said like three words in "Pegasus", was listed in "Resurrection Ship" but I didn't see him. So what was up with that? Is he relegated to background now? Geez, he was the lead actor prior, in a damn good show.
> 
> Greg


I'll be rewatching "Resurrection Ship" this weekend in HD, but I'm pretty sure I remember seeing him. According to imdb, he's currently working on two other shows, one Canadian and one US. I guess he doesn't have time for his Sci-Fi roots...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I just listened to the podcast and there were some comments that can be interpreted as spoilers


Spoiler



When the Chief is talking to the priest (Dean Stockwell), Chief asks how the priest knows that he is not a cylon. The priest says "Maybe I'm a Cylon and I haven't seen you at any of the meetings." This was something that Six said to Baltar in the mini about the PR guy who turned out to be a Cylon. He also started to go into the priest's background but said that he couldn't do that until part two. It seemed like Moore was hinting that the priest will turn out to be a Cylon.



I'm really looking forward to tomorrow's season finale to see what's next.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

klyde said:


> I recorded the last epesode of BSG and it quit befor the end. [...]


You posted to the wrong thread. This thread is for Part One of the two part season finale. The part two thread is dated 3/10/06 and your question was asked and answered a few times over.

Please delete or edit your post as it contains spoilers for those who haven't yet seen the second part.

Here is the thread for part two:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290926


----------

